# You are missing out.



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Every second you spend on this website, your classmates or coworkers are spending time and having fun with each other. They are building relationships while you are sitting here bro.

I only realized how "far ahead" everyone was in their relationships with other people after I left this website. 
I used to think I couldn't make any good friends because I was awkward or ugly.
Turns out it's because I MISSED OUT. Everytime people I want to be friends with have social events, while I'm sitting here rotting and watching anime.
The internet is a time capsule. Real life interactions hold so much more meaning. Please don't waste your time like I did.


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 27, 2020)

FACE


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 27, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> FACE and LMS


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

We'll where your face gets you in a decade lol.
You're only in your prime for like what, 6 years?

99% of you will continue to rot like I used to. There's a reason why-
@Extra Chromosome
@TubOfLard 
@androidcel
@x30001
And others have permanently left.


----------



## MrGlutton (Feb 27, 2020)

you're back?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> you're back?


I'm leaving permanently soon since this sites become cringe


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 27, 2020)

Why would I spend time with people that hate me and would spit in my face given the chance?


----------



## IndianJock (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Every second you spend on this website, your classmates or coworkers are spending time and having fun with each other. They are building relationships while you are sitting here bro.
> 
> I only realized how "far ahead" everyone was in their relationships with other people after I left this website.
> I used to think I couldn't make any good friends because I was awkward or ugly.
> ...


You’re right. Cut social media in general too


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

Its hard to fit in irl. I cant do it bc I cant emulate the proper social mechanisms to fit in.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> You’re right. Cut social media in general too


Social media is like a highlight reel of people's lives. No one's loves are as great as protrayed, and being on social media for too long can make you have unrealistic expectations.
I cut Instagram a long time ago. Just snap now.


BigBoy said:


> Its hard to fit in irl. I cant do it bc I cant emulate the proper social mechanisms to fit in.


It's too late for us now. Most relationships form withhin the first month of high school tbh


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m not NT enough to act like a normie. When ppl talk to me they know something is wrong. They know I’m autistic


----------



## john2 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> I'm leaving permanently soon since this sites become cringe


See you soon back here, doomer.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

You're a retard if you think having a social life is better than being good looking

I had a social life my whole life, I was just bottom of the social ladder

Now Im good looking and on top of every social interaction I have, everybody just likes me for no reason

Life is literally amazing when you are good looking, non stop validation without even trying


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 27, 2020)

Reddit tier thread


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> You're a retard if you think having a social life is better than being good looking
> 
> I had a social life my whole life, I was just bottom of the social ladder
> 
> ...


How do you know that though?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> How do you know that though?



HOW DO I KNOW WHAT?

I used to be ugly and I was a fucking loser

Now Im good looking and life is easy and full of dopamine and validation from people

Its called the Halo Effect, are you sure you are blackpilled?

Unless you think my " personality " just magically changed when my looks did, so thats why people treat me better


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> HOW DO I KNOW WHAT?
> 
> I used to be ugly and I was a fucking loser
> 
> ...


Proof? Also I never said anything about personality, stop this passive agressive autism. There are legit incels that are content with life because they have a social group. 

You can't relate to loners since you never were one yourself, this thread doesn't really apply to you


----------



## Peachy (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll be working 12 hours a day soon so it won't matter anyway


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Proof? Also I never said anything about personality, stop this passive agressive autism. There are legit incels that are content with life because they have a social group.
> 
> You can't relate to loners since you never were one yourself, this thread doesn't really apply to you



Why would I lie about bring ugly???

Did you not see my buccal fat removal thread. I went from chubby cheeks chimpmunk looking ass to a guy with a defined chin and hollow cheeks

Whatever bro, I hate bluepill losers like you who fucking blame ugly men instead of the shallow humans ( all of them ) who constantly antagonize ugly guys and worship good looking guys

Go back to reddit


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 27, 2020)

I spent too much time rotting in my basement. I just cant reintegrate back into society anymore. I have 0 social skills and on top of that, ethnic as well. It's over


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Why would I lie about bring ugly???
> 
> Did you not see my buccal fat removal thread. I went from chubby cheeks chimpmunk looking ass to a guy with a defined chin and hollow cheeks
> 
> ...


Dude I never said hypergamy never existed lol.
This thread isn't even about girls ffs. Take your projections somewhere else.
Also the reason I asked for proof is because I saw one of your threads saying you got fat again jfl


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 27, 2020)

let's get that bread fam


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> HOW DO I KNOW WHAT?
> 
> I used to be ugly and I was a fucking loser
> 
> ...


Can you elab on all the looksmaxxes you did to ascend?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Dude I never said hypergamy never existed lol.
> This thread isn't even about girls ffs. Take your projections somewhere else.
> Also the reason I asked for proof is because I saw one of your threads saying you got fat again jfl



BRO EVERY HUMAN INTERACTION IS BASED ON LOOKS

Its not just girls you bluepill tard

No I never got fat I just lost my chiseled jawline, you have to be very lean to be chiseled this is new pic of my jawline vs old pic


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> BRO EVERY HUMAN INTERACTION IS BASED ON LOOKS
> 
> Its not just girls you bluepill tard
> 
> No I never got fat I just lost my chiseled jawline, you have to be very lean to be chiseled this is new pic of my jawline vs old pic


What are you trying to prove here?


Incel with social life >>>> Incel with no friends
Where did I say looks didn't matter?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Can you elab on all the looksmaxxes you did to ascend?



Buccal Fat Removal

15% --> 10% bodyfat

Steroids and SARMS Max/Gym Max

Dyed Blonde Eyebrows > Dark Brown

Fillers in lips because typical thin white guy lips

Grew long hair out to cover large forehead, aka Matt Bomer style


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Every second you spend on this website, your classmates or coworkers are spending time and having fun with each other. They are building relationships while you are sitting here bro.
> 
> I only realized how "far ahead" everyone was in their relationships with other people after I left this website.
> I used to think I couldn't make any good friends because I was awkward or ugly.
> ...


Cope it's over for normeis in 2020


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> What are you trying to prove here?
> 
> 
> Incel with social life >>>> Incel with no friends
> Where did I say looks didn't matter?



Having a social life as incel is tortue, you will just be reminded of your subhuman status as you get constantly picked on and mogged, everyone having cute gf except you

Its better to stay in the house and cope with vidya and drugs as an incel until moneymaxx and looksmaxxed is done


Dope said:


> What are you trying to prove here?
> 
> 
> Incel with social life >>>> Incel with no friends
> Where did I say looks didn't matter?



YOU JUSY ASKED FOR FUCKING PROOF OF GOING FROM UGLY TO GOOD LOOKING AND I JUST SHOW PROOF

DO YOU HAVE GOLDFISH MEMORY AND IQ LEVELS


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Feb 27, 2020)

drink more water


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> BRO EVERY HUMAN INTERACTION IS BASED ON LOOKS
> 
> Its not just girls you bluepill tard
> 
> No I never got fat I just lost my chiseled jawline, you have to be very lean to be chiseled this is new pic of my jawline vs old pic


ayee fellow samsung user 🙏


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Having a social life as incel is tortue, you will just be reminded of your subhuman status as you get constantly picked on and mogged, everyone having cute gf except you
> 
> Its better to stay in the house and cope with vidya and drugs as an incel until moneymaxx and looksmaxxed is done


You won't even realize you're being mogged unless your blackpilled lol. Also it's funny of you to assume an incel's friends will have girlfriends.

Also being lonely is THE WORST THING that anyone in high school or college can experience. It's fucking hell. LITERALLY EVERONE has friends


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 27, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> ayee fellow samsung user 🙏



Only Chads use androids, iphone is for normies and incels use flip phones


Dope said:


> You won't even realize you're being mogged unless your blackpilled lol. Also it's funny of you to assume an incel's friends will have girlfriends.
> 
> Also being lonely is THE WORST THING that anyone in high school or college can experience. It's fucking hell. LITERALLY EVERONE has friends



Ok I can see an incel having fellow incel friends is good thing

But being ugly and friends with normies = death sentence


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Only Chads use androids, iphone is for normies and incels use flip phones


fuck yeah dude, i custom modified a used s9+ exynos with android 10 custom rom, overclocked, upgraded camera module with nd filter, upgraded battery, google chrome, diy'd a new glass in the back (used, cheap, phone was a bit cracked on the back)

shit is god tier honestly will last me ez 2022 and it was cheap as fuck

iphone really is overpriced


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> fuck yeah dude, i custom modified a used s9+ exynos with android 10 custom rom, overclocked, upgraded camera module with nd filter, upgraded battery, google chrome, diy'd a new glass in the back (used, cheap, phone was a bit cracked on the back)
> 
> shit is god tier honestly will last me ez 2022 and it was cheap as fuck
> 
> iphone really is overpriced


I love Android phones. My old pixel 3 could play YouTube while on other apps.
But not having FaceTime, and poor iMessage support sucks ass.


----------



## fukmylyf (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> There's a reason why-
> @Extra Chromosome
> @TubOfLard
> @androidcel
> ...


all roped, unfortunately.


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> BRO EVERY HUMAN INTERACTION IS BASED ON LOOKS
> 
> Its not just girls you bluepill tard
> 
> No I never got fat I just lost my chiseled jawline, you have to be very lean to be chiseled this is new pic of my jawline vs old pic


That’s some lifeFuel but tbh how do I cope with the thought of them being fake? They only like you because you got that procedure done. This is why I hate humans man


----------



## slime (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> You won't even realize you're being mogged unless your blackpilled lol. Also it's funny of you to assume an incel's friends will have girlfriends.
> 
> Also being lonely is THE WORST THING that anyone in high school or college can experience. It's fucking hell. LITERALLY EVERONE has friends


I knew what mogging was when I was 3 years old.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Social media is like a highlight reel of people's lives. No one's loves are as great as protrayed, and being on social media for too long can make you have unrealistic expectations.
> I cut Instagram a long time ago. Just snap now.
> 
> It's too late for us now. Most relationships form withhin the first month of high school tbh


Its so cucked. 

Its the same in college too, Im so fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Its so cucked.
> 
> Its the same in college too, Im so fucked.


Are you going to live in dorms? It's a big failo living at home apparently


----------



## Blackout.xl (Feb 27, 2020)

Everyone ends up hating me, talking behind my back or try to treat me like trash To make up for their short comings. I don’t like people, normies are absolute garbage tier human beings.

I will leave here after ascending tho. This place is a death trap for mental health


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 27, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Everyone ends up hating me, talking behind my back or try to treat me like trash To make up for their short comings. I don’t like people, normies are absolute garbage tier human beings.
> 
> I will leave here after ascending tho. This place is a death trap for mental health


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Are you going to live in dorms? It's a big failo living at home apparently


I want to bro but Im so fucked, the only dorm school Ive gotten into is a mid-tier college, it prob wont even give good financial aid. The other 3 are in the city.

I wanna go to community college and transfer over to a good college but thatll be worthless bc all the friendships will have formed by the time I transfer in.

Im praying to Allah rn I get into the dorm party school i put or else ill go to cc and transfer to a top tier uni.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> I want to bro but Im so fucked, the only dorm school Ive gotten into is a mid-tier college, it prob wont even give good financial aid. The other 3 are in the city.
> 
> I wanna go to community college and transfer over to a good college but thatll be worthless bc all the friendships will have formed by the time I transfer in.
> 
> Im praying to Allah rn I get into the dorm party school i put or else ill go to cc and transfer to a top tier uni.


Just go to the dorm school you already got into tbh. Do good in college and get a master's so undergrad prestige won't matter


----------



## SexyMofo (Feb 27, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Buccal Fat Removal
> 
> 15% --> 10% bodyfat
> 
> ...


Damn dude your lower third ascended hard. Would you say buccal fat removal was worth it? Also how much filler did you get and where was it injected in the lips?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 27, 2020)

What did you the outer world do to our @Dope


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> What did you the outer world do to our @Dope


I've learned so many things. Just wait until this weekend tbh


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> I've learned so many things. Just wait until this weekend tbh


You're coping and we'll destroy your arguments but go ahead. 

It's nice having u back.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You're coping and we'll destroy your arguments but go ahead.
> 
> It's nice having u back.


I'm not rejecting the blackpill, it's just that so many things are over exaggerated.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 27, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You're coping and we'll destroy your arguments but go ahead.
> 
> It's nice having u back.





Dope said:


> I'm not rejecting the blackpill, it's just that so many things are over exaggerated.


Ok. Lets see


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

Dope said:


> Just go to the dorm school you already got into tbh. Do good in college and get a master's so undergrad prestige won't matter


It hurts my ego to go there ngl. 

Its a party school too, but a lot of retarded ppl attend the school so I have a feeling I may not fit in.

Im still waiting to hear back from 3 other dorm schools. But tbh the school I got into is good is just I want to go somewhere with clout.


Dope said:


> I'm not rejecting the blackpill, it's just that so many things are over exaggerated.


Such as?


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 27, 2020)

False. Everyone frauds social life including you, so everyone thinks everyone does more than them.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> False. Everyone frauds social life including you, so everyone thinks everyone does more than them.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 27, 2020)

It's beyond fucking over because i'll never be normal with all this knowledge. At least here I can relate to people.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 27, 2020)

Swescension said:


> It's beyond fucking over because i'll never be normal with all this knowledge. At least here I can relate to people.


You can definetly become closer to normal.
I am a 5/10 pajeets and my life has definetly improved by making some friends.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> You can definetly become closer to normal.
> I am a 5/10 pajeets and my life has definetly improved by making some friends.


I mean i'll always analyze people's faces and pick out their flaws and i'll always know that if I was better looking women would treat me like a human being. Literally half of the population doesn't even consider sub5 males to be humans. We joke a lot and call ourselves "subhuman" but that's literally how women view us. Knowing this is fucking depressing. Even if you become Chad through surgeries you'll always know how vicious women are and that billions of sub5 men are suffering.


----------



## Square Jaw (Feb 28, 2020)

I quit social media and PSL sites for months at a time 

Still no friends still no gf

Over


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 28, 2020)

Socialmaxing is suicidefuel. It constantly reminds me of how pathetic I am. It always reminds me of how short I am because people outside are unfortunately as tall as male models on social media. Almost every social interaction is about height. I went to bars with a few classmates and saw a girl gaining interest in a 6'3 guy. It's just suicidefuel tbh. I never get accepted let alone respected by other people. 
I want to cold approach people so bad because I want to have interactions with females, I don't care about guys since they're all thinking about mogging you anyways. But then you get mogged by 6'5 guys and your will to life shrinks and you go home. And post here.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 28, 2020)

People that claim they are “lone wolves” are giga copers


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> That’s some lifeFuel but tbh how do I cope with the thought of them being fake? They only like you because you got that procedure done. This is why I hate humans man



Its not a big deal I dont see you helping homeless people or people in natural disasters out 

People just like good looking people and dont like ugly people, its instinct not conscious decision making

Its just like your parents love you more than any other person cause of parental instinct, its not fake and its not their decision


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Social media is like a highlight reel of people's lives. No one's loves are as great as protrayed, and being on social media for too long can make you have unrealistic expectations.
> I cut Instagram a long time ago. Just snap now.
> 
> It's too late for us now. Most relationships form withhin the first month of high school tbh


Makes me grateful i still keep in touch with my childhood and HS friends


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

You can live a good life and visit this site multiple times a day. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 28, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> You're a retard if you think having a social life is better than being good looking


Thats not what he said in the OP tho...


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 28, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> You can live a good life and visit this site multiple times a day. They are not mutually exclusive.


Why would you visit this site on a daily basis if you have a good life? I dont understand it tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 28, 2020)

Nope. I'm busy training when I'm not on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Why would you visit this site on a daily basis if you have a good life? I dont understand it tbh.



What makes a man attractive should be interesting information for any man looking to maximize his pleasure in life. Beyond that, its an interesting "field of science" so to speak, as so few people are openly aware or speaking about 1) what makes a man attractive to women 2) how hypergamy works in modern life 3) what are the best steps a man can take in maximizing his attraction depending on his current status lookswise 4) how looks impact really anything in life, from romantic relationships, friendships, career and so on. Its just a very interesting topic.

Further, it keeps me on my feat. I think a lot of people get into a relationship or a habit in life and thinks looks arent THAT important - but reading blackpilled literature keeps the focus on something extremely important - looking good.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 28, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> What makes a man attractive should be interesting information for any man looking to maximize his pleasure in life. Beyond that, its an interesting "field of science" so to speak, as so few people are openly aware or speaking about 1) what makes a man attractive to women 2) how hypergamy works in modern life 3) what are the best steps a man can take in maximizing his attraction depending on his current status lookswise 4) how looks impact really anything in life, from romantic relationships, friendships, career and so on. Its just a very interesting topic.


You can learn all that in less than 1 month, especially now that the Looksmax Archive is updated more frequently.



MaherGOAT said:


> Further, it keeps me on my feat. I think a lot of people get into a relationship or a habit in life and thinks looks arent THAT important - but reading blackpilled literature keeps the focus on something extremely important - looking good.


Yeah, but it will also make your obsessive and paranoid.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Every second you spend on this website, your classmates or coworkers are spending time and having fun with each other. They are building relationships while you are sitting here bro.
> 
> I only realized how "far ahead" everyone was in their relationships with other people after I left this website.
> I used to think I couldn't make any good friends because I was awkward or ugly.
> ...


J F L @ you for thinking i would have a better life without this site.
I found this site 2 months ago, my life was shitty before. It can only get better


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> You can learn all that in less than 1 month, especially now that the Looksmax Archive is updated more frequently.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it will also make your obsessive and paranoid.



I think its clearly not an exact science and a field that is developing in its still infant stadium right now. As for making you obsessive and paranoid - I think it can definitely do that to someone who is predesposed or perhaps lacks perspective - I have no doubt that this site and the topic as a whole is potentially very toxic. But for me, its sort of a funny side thing, there are so many interesting topics and questions, I don't really put too much thought into it except exactly when I'm on here reading.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Feb 28, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> I think its clearly not an exact science and a field that is developing in its still infant stadium right now. As for making you obsessive and paranoid - I think it can definitely do that to someone who is predesposed or perhaps lacks perspective - I have no doubt that this site and the topic as a whole is potentially very toxic. But for me, its sort of a funny side thing, there are so many interesting topics and questions, I don't really put too much thought into it except exactly when I'm on here reading.


We already know almost everything, people keep making the same threads and asking the same questions.

You are still new... wait till you have been on this site for more than 2 months, you will remember what i told you.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> We already know almost everything, people keep making the same threads and asking the same questions.
> 
> You are still new... wait till you have been on this site for more than 2 months, you will remember what i told you.



I understand what you're saying - I don't think there is happening a ton of development on this very site, or even in the community. But I still think the metadiscussion will slowly change over time, be it the importance of eye area vs lower third, midface theory or whatever. There is not widespread consensus on much, and I think the main reason is the site as per now lacks focus - there is still a lot of early blackpill mindset like this very thread which focuses on how miserable life is if you're not chad, or niche discussion about surgeries.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> You can learn all that in less than 1 month, especially now that the Looksmax Archive is updated more frequently.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it will also make your obsessive and paranoid.


Exactly. This site and other blackpilled places promote toxic mindsets and affect your mental health. It's not too bad, but a person who genuinely has a good life will probably have under 300 hours on this site


MaherGOAT said:


> I understand what you're saying - I don't think there is happening a ton of development on this very site, or even in the community. But I still think the metadiscussion will slowly change over time, be it the importance of eye area vs lower third, midface theory or whatever. There is not widespread consensus on much, and I think the main reason is the site as per now lacks focus - there is still a lot of early blackpill mindset like this very thread which focuses on how miserable life is if you're not chad, or niche discussion about surgeries.


Lacks focus because everything and been covered.
You can find out every single one of your flaws from this website. If you need more information on surgery you have to visit jawsurgeryforums or ask for a consult


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 28, 2020)

Listen guys, having above average looks doesn't mean shit when it comes to having a social life. Tons of ugly to average looking guys have a good social life just because they're well liked by other people. The halo effect doesn't really work when it comes down to long term friendships or relationships. It is also close to impossible to make friends after a certain age, especially if you were never popular to begin with.

I command respect from other people due to my height, presence, body language fashion and maybe slightly above average looks in general when compared to other men but it hasn't helped me one bit socially because in the long run you need to be very socially calibrated and extraverted. 

Now that I think about it, I've only had a "social life" with girls I've dated over the years. I'm very good at 1 on 1 conversation with girls and can make them like me very fast which is the only type of social interaction i am good at. I suck in groups for example. 

I have met lots of ugly guys from gyms who have large friend groups which they have maintained since childhood or college. 

I have been out of school for 10 years and haven't had a social life (except fucking many women) since.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Listen guys, having above average looks doesn't mean shit when it comes to having a social life. Tons of ugly to average looking guys have a good social life just because they're well liked by other people. The halo effect doesn't really work when it comes down to long term friendships or relationships. It is also close to impossible to make friends after a certain age, especially if you were never popular to begin with.
> 
> I command respect from other people due to my height, presence, body language fashion and maybe slightly above average looks in general when compared to other men but it hasn't helped me one bit socially because in the long run you need to be very socially calibrated and extraverted.
> 
> ...


Fucking so legit. In real life there is no "social ranking"
Humans are social creatures and being lonely will in the long run make someone less happy with themselves.
You don't need to even be an extrovert. You just need to make friends early on. No matter how social I am, or how much I put myself out there, it's too late to find a good social group.

Also if you have friends as an incel, you can avoid getting bullied or mogged by other people.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Fucking so legit. In real life there is no "social ranking"
> Humans are social creatures and being lonely will in the long run make someone less happy with themselves.
> You don't need to even be an extrovert. You just need to make friends early on. *No matter how social I am, or how much I put myself out there, it's too late to find a good social group.*
> 
> Also if you have friends as an incel, you can avoid getting bullied or mogged by other people.



I agree, I don't know how old you are but for those of us who are late 20s and out of school, all that's left is to hope for at best some acquaintances from work or gym buddies. nothing more.

I have tried many things, including moving to another country but it's definitely over socially after a certain age. You will be left behind. 

Looks or banging sluts can always be improved on but socials are set in your early years.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Social media is like a highlight reel of people's lives. No one's loves are as great as protrayed, and being on social media for too long can make you have unrealistic expectations.
> I cut Instagram a long time ago. Just snap now.
> 
> It's too late for us now. Most relationships form withhin the first month of high school tbh


Ngl, I used to be a social recluse until I was 15-16, that's also why I think how you interact with people is mostly genetic because I do well with women despite my anti-social past.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 28, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> False. Everyone frauds social life including you, so everyone thinks everyone does more than them.


That's why i don't check


6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I agree, I don't know how old you are but for those of us who are late 20s and out of school, all that's left is to hope for at best some acquaintances from work or gym buddies. nothing more.
> 
> I have tried many things, including moving to another country but it's definitely over socially after a certain age. You will be left behind.
> 
> Looks or banging sluts can always be improved on but socials are set in your early years.


Only way to make friends at thst point is have money so you're not tied to the average lifestyle. 

Btw I hadn't realized this blackpill that i won't have friends lol its over for me


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 28, 2020)

@Chadlite Rutherford only on page one, but you dont go from ugly to goodlooking with soft maxing

you are deluded/ bluepilled beyond belief

if you are GL, pheno and package...then bodyfat level will make marginal difference to your perceieved attraction


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> @Chadlite Rutherford only on page one, but you dont go from ugly to goodlooking with soft maxing
> 
> you are deluded/ bluepilled beyond belief
> 
> if you are GL, pheno and package...then bodyfat level will make marginal difference to your perceieved attraction


Unless you have horrible fat deposits, you'll look *atleast* average at a high bodyfat


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Unless you have horrible fat deposits, you'll look *atleast* average at a high bodyfat



many models are scouted at higher bf%, the average guy in school sits around 15%

there was a case where a jock was scouted and he was easily 20+%

that guy is braindead, clearly nowhere near GL...i was pulling women at 20% bf easily, in fact i pulled women easier when i was higher bf%, i had girls calling me goodlooking in the street


----------



## Usum (Feb 28, 2020)

Face get social circle coming to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> many models are scouted at higher bf%, the average guy in school sits around 15%
> 
> there was a case where a jock was scouted and he was easily 20+%
> 
> that guy is braindead, clearly nowhere near GL...i was pulling women at 20% bf easily, in fact i pulled women easier when i was higher bf%, i had girls calling me goodlooking in the street


Considering he's only posted his jawline and not his whole face your probably right.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 28, 2020)

Usum said:


> Face get social circle coming to you.



never, every social circle already has the GL guy in it,

mogging him will already change the social circles dynamics

its easier to get into a social circle as an average guy, even ugly


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> Considering he's only posted his jawline and not his whole face your probably right.



I can send you PM if you dont doxx me


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 28, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> never, every social circle already has the GL guy in it,
> 
> mogging him will already change the social circles dynamics
> 
> *its easier to get into a social circle as an average guy, even ugly*



i agree 
I've tried getting into groups where I looked better than the guys in it and it backfired.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 28, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> many models are scouted at higher bf%, the average guy in school sits around 15%
> 
> there was a case where a jock was scouted and he was easily 20+%
> 
> that guy is braindead, clearly nowhere near GL...i was pulling women at 20% bf easily, in fact i pulled women easier when i was higher bf%, i had girls calling me goodlooking in the street



Yep Im a retard bro nobody ever became good looking do to getting down to 10% bodyfat, you would be just as good looking at 35% bodyfat as 10%


2peasinapod said:


> never, every social circle already has the GL guy in it,
> 
> mogging him will already change the social circles dynamics
> 
> its easier to get into a social circle as an average guy, even ugly



YOU ARE A FUCKING RETARD YOU SHOULD BE BANNED FOR BEING SO BLUEPILLED

EVERY GOOD LOOKING GUY IN SCHOOL WAS POPULAR AND SHORT AND UGLIED WERE BOTTOM OF THE BARREL


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 28, 2020)

BTW im mentally ill. That's why I miss out. Looking GL would counterbalance this...


----------



## Arkantos (Feb 28, 2020)

I agree man


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

Bro jfl


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 28, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> never, every social circle already has the GL guy in it,
> 
> mogging him will already change the social circles dynamics
> 
> its easier to get into a social circle as an average guy, even ugly


Being good looking will make people accept you and want to be with you. They will gravitate tlwards you and want to be friends with you.

I notice this whenever Im hanging around Chad friends. Everyone circles around them and bends to their command.

Being average is ok, it will be easy to make friends if you have charisma, otherwise you will have to try.

Being ugly will make you seem weird/odd/different so people wont accept you and ignore. I can confirm as an ugly guy myself.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Feb 28, 2020)

Most likely you aren't ugly


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 28, 2020)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> Most likely you aren't ugly


Are you skinny? Despite being ugly I have friends, they just arent quality friends bc they bully me for being fat.

If you are skinny socialmaxing will definately work.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dope said:


> It's too late for us now. Most relationships form withhin the first month of high school tbh



thats cope

Most serious relationships start in college, high school is bullshit and 99% of relationships don't last


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> thats cope
> 
> Most serious relationships start in college, high school is bullshit and 99% of relationships don't last


I meant relationships just for high school. There other chances else where ofc


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Feb 28, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Being good looking will make people accept you and want to be with you. They will gravitate tlwards you and want to be friends with you.
> 
> I notice this whenever Im hanging around Chad friends. Everyone circles around them and bends to their command.
> 
> ...





BigBoy said:


> Are you skinny? Despite being ugly I have friends, they just arent quality friends bc they bully me for being fat.
> 
> If you are skinny socialmaxing will definately work.


I'm so skinny people made fun of it lmao 
Loose weight


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 28, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Being good looking will make people accept you and want to be with you. They will gravitate tlwards you and want to be friends with you.
> 
> I notice this whenever Im hanging around Chad friends. Everyone circles around them and bends to their command.
> 
> ...


They aren't genuine friends then. I would never bully someone for being fat unless they deserve it tbh.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> They aren't genuine friends then. I would never bully someone for being fat unless they deserve it tbh.


Youre a good man.

The problem is Im very fat and Im opinionated. I dont stick my beliefs down peoples throat but I disagree with people and get roasted for it. 

Being visibly different+Standing out=Bully Victem

But I get bullied even if Im not talking ngl.

I roast people back after getting made fun of but instead I get roasted 10x harder. Theres no winning when youre fat and ugly.


ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> I'm so skinny people made fun of it lmao
> Loose weight


I will. And you should bulk up, look intimidating so they dont fuck with you.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Feb 29, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Youre a good man.
> 
> The problem is Im very fat and Im opinionated. I dont stick my beliefs down peoples throat but I disagree with people and get roasted for it.
> 
> ...


Doctor said its genetic


BigBoy said:


> Youre a good man.
> 
> The problem is Im very fat and Im opinionated. I dont stick my beliefs down peoples throat but I disagree with people and get roasted for it.
> 
> ...


Doctor said its genetic


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)

i dont want to not miss out. Playing games or something was always execuse for me to not go out and meet people. I dont want build any relations with normies and chads


----------



## ZumbidoBano (Feb 29, 2020)

You can have friends and be "happy" if you want. I have that right now as well. But if you want to be a loser content with having a close "friend group" and a mediocre job then you do you. If you want to work 9-5 for the rest of your life and make meagre pay and then go on to live in the suburbs with a 4/5 and watch as your life rots away once you have kids, then so be it. 

HOWEVER, if you want to be able to make NEW friends easily, if you want to be able to PULL girls constantly, if you want to make a SERIOUS impact on this world outside of being your boss's bitch your whole life, then you need to looksmax and change the way you are. It's simple. 

I actually agree with your main sentiment, which is that you shouldn't spend too much time here or anywhere else on the internet for that matter, and you should instead be using the time to better yourself and meet new people. However this mindset of "be confident, have a good personality and hang out with friends" is some retard bluepilled mental gymnastics. If you want to be big in life, then all this shit DOES matter, and it's really the only thing that matters.


----------

